# CORRUGATED SIGN BOARD MATERIAL - BUILDING MATERIAL



## mgilger (Feb 22, 2008)

This winter I started using corrugated signboard in the construction of two buildings. The type many political signs are made from. I had my reservations at first using this light weight material. Would it hold up through a hail storm in Northern Ohio? How about wind and rain? Well out of the last 60 days, we have had rain for 45 of those and in those 45 days, we have had 2 hail storms and wind gust up to about 60 MPH. Oh ya, to much rain to talk about. 

Well I'm happy to report the only damage is some paint chips on the roof. No dents, just paint chips. 


Here is a 3 bay maintenance building made from this material.











Here's a single bay engine house, made from the same material. 










Regards,
Mark
*http://mmg-garden-rr.webs.com/*


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice! What adhesive are you using?


----------



## mgilger (Feb 22, 2008)

I used E6000 for this.

Mark

*http://mmg-garden-rr.webs.com*


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks nice Mark! Where did you get the plastic from?


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Did you find the landscape grade somewhere? The regular E6000 you get from Mal-Wart breaks down outside within months - then your hard work starts to fall apart. Don't ask me how I know....









Goop Marine and Goop Automotive seems to be OK, but takes forever to set. Welder seems to work though it sometimes fails eventually too.


----------



## mgilger (Feb 22, 2008)

Terry,
I went dumpster diving at Staples, or I should say my wife did. She's always on the lookout for things I might need for kit bashing. They use it for some of their large advertising signs. I also have a collection that was obtained after one of the resent elections. Of course I waited until after the election to take them down.... The other place that she picked me up some sheets about 3'x3 was at JoAnn Fabric. She does not remember how much she paid for it, but it was not that expensive. 




Mik,
I've been using E6000 for 2 years, well actually this is the 2nd year. How long did it take for yours to break down, and was yours painted, or covered? I don't think it's UV protected, so it would break down if in direction sunlight. In my case, all exposed E6000 is painted, so I'm expecting that to protect it from breaking down. At least that's my hope.... So can you tell me how long and was the E6000 exposed to sunlight, or painted over? Thanks for your heads up. 

Mark
*http://mmg-garden-rr.webs.com*


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Mark, I started using it last spring, when Lowes was out of Welder. By fall stuff was coming loose - over winter about 75% of the joints came apart. 

These were wood to acrylic joints pinned with small nails where possible AND painted over with 2 coats of spray enamel


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

I am not familliar with E-6000 but gluing to wood can be tricky especially if the wood gets wet. wood will expand and contract with wet/dry cycles. almost any rigid glue will come unbonded in time. Titebond III is acutally a little flexible and stays stuck pretty well to wood but does not stick to smooth shiny surfaces like plastic. I use silicone caulk when I need to bond wood in really wet conditions or when gluing bits of metal or plastic to the wood. it is obviously very flexible and does not tend to come loose for the most part.

--eric


----------



## mgilger (Feb 22, 2008)

Eric,

So far I've done the Corrugated plastic to Corrugated plastic and then Corrugated plastic to painted cement board. I have also done Corrugated plastic to wood for my inside trusses. Maybe keeping it out of the weather, inside of the building, will be it's saving grace. 

What are you now using in place of the E6000?

Mark
*http://mmg-garden-rr.webs.com*


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Mik on 29 May 2011 09:04 AM 
Did you find the landscape grade somewhere? The regular E6000 you get from Mal-Wart breaks down outside within months - then your hard work starts to fall apart. Don't ask me how I know....









Goop Marine and Goop Automotive seems to be OK, but takes forever to set. Welder seems to work though it sometimes fails eventually too.

Mik,
You're doing something wrong. What failed? The bond to the wood or the bond to the plastic? Or did the adhesive break down and just disappear? I've had objects held together with E-6000 outside for over 6 years now with no problems. I've adhered a lot of redwood to ABS plastic and the wood breaks apart if I try to remove it to quickly. The clear E-6000 will start to yellow and deteriorate when exposed to UV light so I use mostly Black E-6000 for outside use. They also make an E-6800 UV resistant clear adhesive.
Russ Miller


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Mik I found that some of that Corrugated plastic, especially the pieces that had been used still have traces of Release agent on them. They really need to be cleaned well before using any kind of adhesive on them. Could that have been your problem? 
Rod


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Where are you guys finding these different types of E-6000? I've only been able to find what I presume to be the "regular" E-6000 at Hobby Lobby (I don't mind the store, but I hate the smarmy music on the PA). 

Does anybody use good ol' "GOO"? I was surprised to see that it's still available after all these years. That was about all I ever used back in my HO - indoor - days. 

JackM


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

Jack,
Here is the manufacture's website for all things GOO ... Electrical Products[/b]

You can but all of the different E-6000 products from TAP Plastics.[/b]

Russ


----------



## mgilger (Feb 22, 2008)

Russ, 
I see you can also get it on eBay from several sources. Thanks for the information.
Mark
*http://mmg-garden-rr.webs.com/*


----------

